

Do you dread working with WordPress - techtime77
http://www.distilnetworks.com/wordpress-development-with-vagrant/

======
lutusp
A quote: "One of the reasons why I dread working with WordPress is the process
involved to copy an existing site to another environment and have all the same
content."

I hate to state the obvious, but that's a problem that HTML was designed to
solve. The problem with HTML is that no one owns it and can't enrich
themselves with it, but that's also its advantage.

I find it incredibly annoying when people voluntarily adopt a proprietary
document protocol, then complain that it's not portable.

~~~
ressaid1
I think he is more referring to the portability of content within Wordpress.
If I am using a platform to manage content, I'd like to think that I could
easily port that content wherever I want.

~~~
lutusp
> I think he is more referring to the portability of content within Wordpress.

If that's right, it's inexcusable. The idea that a proprietary for-profit
protocol would be non-portable between two sites that (in principle) support
the protocol is a bit hard to imagine.

> If I am using a platform to manage content, I'd like to think that I could
> easily port that content wherever I want.

That would seem to be an implicit expectation, but maybe I'm being naive.

One of my perhaps unrealistic expectations about proprietary protocols and
markups is that they should provide import and export paths to one or more
widely accepted generic document formats. Most protocols provide an import
path, but, for obvious reasons, fewer provide a way to export.

~~~
ressaid1
I agree, life would be much easier if they provided import/export paths, sadly
we have to hack our way around it. I have used other plugins for wordpress
before, like backupbuddy, to accomplish the same thing.

